# Robin generator has got me po'd



## yodapala (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a Robin/Subaru RGV6101 that starts great runs for 3 seconds then shuts down. Any ideas? The carb is nice and clean, The spark is being cut out for some reason but W H Y???


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you sure the oil is full. Robins have an ignition kill that is controlled by oil level. Roger


----------



## yodapala (Dec 7, 2011)

oil looks full, any other ideas?


----------

